# Tire Rotation with TPMS



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

I've been trying to research this before I get it done, but anyone know if a standard Tire Rotation will affect the TPMS, which is standard on all 2005+ Frontiers??

I know the sensors are imbedded in each tire/wheel set.. would switching them from front to rear/vice versa impact how the sensors are read? I'm thinking not, but wasn't sure. This way I can do it myself instead of taking it to the dealership which may give me some B.S. about sensor resetting or something like that.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

demob05 said:


> I've been trying to research this before I get it done, but anyone know if a standard Tire Rotation will affect the TPMS, which is standard on all 2005+ Frontiers??
> 
> I know the sensors are imbedded in each tire/wheel set.. would switching them from front to rear/vice versa impact how the sensors are read? I'm thinking not, but wasn't sure. This way I can do it myself instead of taking it to the dealership which may give me some B.S. about sensor resetting or something like that.


I seriously don't think it will affect the TPMS after a tire rotation is done. All 4 sensors should be the same, it won't affect anything.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Look in the owners manual. There will be a diagram and explaination of the recommended tire rotation scheme. If there is anything special that needs to be done they must indicate it in the manual.


----------



## GAsouthern1 (Nov 6, 2006)

I used to work in a tire garage last summer and did a couple of tire rotations on new frontiers with the TPMS and they never came back complaining about a problem so it shouldn't matter how or where the tires are rotated to. But I did break a couple of sensors putting new tires on and that's an expensive mistake.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No issues and no need to have the dealer do it. '05 here, no problems. Z


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

I just rotated my tires not too long ago on my '06 and there were no issues with the TPMS.

Doesn't take too long to do it yourself. Took me all of 20 minutes.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

When you do your tire rotation, it will not affect TPMS.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

normal rotation, leave the spare out of it...


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

The sensors are not position specific, so the wheels can go anywhere, but follow the rotation sequence.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

never had a problem with regular rotation 05 cc NISMO 4x4


----------



## gtrbluespec (Jan 6, 2007)

nissanmadness said:


> When you do your tire rotation, it will not affect TPMS.


i work in a garage and i agree with this guy and i have done tires on ur kinda truck and IT Will NOT affect it....UR GOOD TO GO


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I have just picked up my 07 3.5SE and my TPMS light flashed and stayed on a few miles after driving off the dealer lot. Have yet had time to go back.

The likely reason being: One tire/wheel was swapped with that on another new 3,5SE due to take care of a scratched up wheel. 

Logically, I believe the computer on board has learnt of the 4 RF tags/signals from the 4 original tires and sudenly, one is gone and is replaced with a RF it does not know. Now, to make the comoputer re-learn or reset, we have to go back to the dealer due to legal reason? 

Anyone know the sequence to trigger reset? Can we disconnect battery power for 30 min. to make it re-learn/re-set 

I also read soemwhere, 

The Manual seems to indicate tire rotation needs relearning/resetting also.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Incorrect, rotations will not be affected. If you are missing an original wheel/sensor it will not trigger. The reset (once programmed) is to obtain proper pressure and drive, simple as that. Everything accept for the programming is in the manual. More than likely you have a low tire and yes you will indeed need to go to the dealer most likely, but not for legality. Z


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Check the tire pressures before you do anything else.


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Z_Rated & nissanmadness

Thanks to both.

1) Checked cold pressure already. Dealer had 40 psi. Thought over-inflation may be a trigger and therefor lower all 4 tires to 33 psi (spec) and mearued w/ a quality tire gauge. The light still on - flash for a minute then solid.

2) Z_Rated: See my messge. The cupid is possibly the wheel swapped from another new 3.5SE on the dealer lot to resolved a scratched up wheel on the car I want. Is this what you condiered as 'not original wheel/sensor' or you are talking about aftermarket stuff. At any rate, it is unlikley that the sensor on wheel swapped over is faulty or else that car will not have set in the lot all this time without being repaired. 

3) Your second sentence only means to say that 'after resetting', that is, once 'programmed', the module continuously obtain RF signal indicating proper pressure and we just drive; right? I am not missing the point, right? 

4) OK, back to my question: Will a good and new sensor (from the swapped over tire) being introduced and an existing sensor removed be read by the module as missing a signal and the light will come on until the module is reset/relearn to add this new member?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

DatsunZ said:


> Z_Rated & nissanmadness
> 
> Thanks to both.
> 
> ...


If the dealer swapped out a wheel / tire combo. from another vehicle on their lot ... that sensor is not programmed into your TPMS and is tripping the light. The dealer should have programmed this new wheel.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

DatsunZ said:


> Z_Rated & nissanmadness
> 
> Thanks to both.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I confused you. 

Correct, I meant the OEM wheel swapped onto your car (most likely not programmed) not aftermarket. Correct again, but you are not required to "reset" anything prior. Once programmed, just drive. The system will reset itself as long as it senses everything to be within normal parameters. If the light is already on it will stay that way until properly aired up and programmed.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

The light should go out after a couple of ignition key cycles and a short drive. If not, you will have to go back to the dealer.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Also incorrect. The light should go off as soon as the system senses the proper set value and driven (or lifted and drive wheel or wheels engaged at idle) on the first "cycle" per owners manual.

Also forgot to add that an un-programmed TPMS wheel or lack of the fourth sensor should not cause a trigger, therefore leaving you with a three-wheeled TPMS system (as long as those three are programmed and properly aired up) while leaving the fourth un-programmed wheel unsupported in the TPMS system.

To test - Check and adjust tire pressures, swap or rotate your wheels (noting placement of questionable wheel) and drive. Light should go out within a mile above 20 mph. Once the light is out (hopefully), the system will be reset. 
Then lower the pressure in said questionable tire per owners manual to purposefully trigger the system. If it does not trigger then that wheel is not programmed and you will need to visit your dealer. 

BTW, if you are in the cold climate you could be experiencing a common malfunction with the TPMS that has been posted on several forums. Let us know what you find out and how you fix it for future reference. Thanks and Good Luck, Z


----------

